# Erster Gaming-PC



## Veritas1905 (25. Dezember 2016)

Moin Leute!

Vor einem Jahr hatte ich vor mir meinen ersten Gaming-PC zuzulegen. Darum habe ich hier im Forum um Rat und Hilfe nachgefragt und wurde dabei nicht enttäuscht.
Man hat mir innerhalb von wenigen Tagen einen PC  zusammengestellt. Doch letztendlich kam ich nicht dazu mir die Teile zu holen und ihn zusammenzustellen, da ich wegen meines Studiums nach London musste. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...
Hier poste ich nochmals die Komponenten die man mir anriet zu kaufen und frage wieder nach eurer Meinung.

CPU: i5 6600K 4 x 3.5 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho 2x
Mainboard: Asus z170 pro Gaming
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB
Laufwerk: Asus DRW 24F1ST
SSD: Crucial MX200 500GB
HDD: Western Digital Red
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define r5
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power 10 500W
GPU: MSI gtx 980 gaming 4GB

Hat sich während diesem Jahr, in Sachen Komponenten versteht sich, etwas geändert? 
Sollte ich daher das eine mit etwas anderem, aktuellerem austauschen, oder soll ich es dabei belassen? Zum Beispiel statt einer gtx 980, die gtx 1080 holen?

Dabei sollte ich anmerken, dass ich gerne die neuesten Games wie The Witcher 3, Battlefield oder auch Rome 2 Total War usw. auf den höchsten Settings spielen würde.
Mein Budget liegt so ca. bei 1'800 Euro. Würde dies ausreichen, um den oben gewünschten Anforderungen gerecht zu werden, oder würde es evtl. teurer werden oder womöglich billiger gehen?

Und wenn ihr mir noch einen Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus empfehlen würdet, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2016)

Huhu, 

sorry, irgendwie ist Dein Thread "untergegangen" ^^   Das sieht an sich nicht schlecht aus, aber ich würde anders kaufen.

CPU: ich würde versuchen, einen Core i7 nehmen. Willst du denn unbedingt übertakten? Wenn nein, dann kannst du sogar nen Xeon 1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 nehmen, der kostet 260€, ist technisch ein i7 nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und fast so schnell wie ein Core i7-6700 für 300€. Und als Board reicht eines für 60-80€ aus. Auch wenn du (Dein Budget ist ja groß) trotzdem den neueren Sockel 1151 nehmen willst: beim i7-6700, den man nicht übertakten kann, würde ein Sockel 1151-Board unter 100€ locker reichen. In beiden Fällen auch ein günstiger Kühler. Wenn du übertakten willst, würde ich wiederum einen i7-6700K nehmen, allerdings ist der dann direkt bei 350€...  müsste aber mit 1800€ trotzdem locker drin sein. Und Du kannst auch den i7-6700K nehmen, wenn du NICHT übertakten willst: der hat so oder so mehr Takt als der i7-6700, und dann reicht wiederum ein Board unter 100€ ebenfalls aus.

Die Grafikkarte ist aber Unfug, wer hat Dir die empfohlen? ^^   Eine AMD RX 480 (8GB) oder GTX 1060 (6GB) ist genau so schnell und günstiger, braucht sogar weniger Strom. Die beiden Karten kosten unter 300€. WENN du über 400€ ausgeben willst, dann nimm eine GTX 1070, die bietet das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, falls eine der beiden 250-300€-Karten nicht reicht. GUte GTX 1070er kosten zwischen 400 und 500 Euro.

Der Rest ist ok, wobei du beim RAM DDR4-2800, 3000 oder 3200 nehmen solltest, FALLS du übertaktest, ansonsten 2133MHz für den i7-6700 oder DDR3-1600 für den Xeon. Gehäuse ist gut, auch wenn es sicher günstiger ginge mit einem ebenfalls schon guten Modelle. Netzteil reicht auch das Pure Power 9 locker aus.


Bildschirm: FALLS du ne AMD RX 480 nimmst, kannst du einen Monitor mit Freesync nutzen. Falls Nvidia, dann kannst du das nicht nutzen, und das Pendant (GSync) ist halt deutlich teurer.


----------



## Veritas1905 (7. Januar 2017)

So, hab nochmals in diversen Foren nachgefragt und man hat mir dies Zusammengestellt.
Deine Meinung dazu?

- Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 
- Asus DVW DRW-24D5MT SATA Black Silent
- Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
- Thermalright Macho X2 Tower Kühler
- 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10
- 2000GB WD Blue WD20EZRZ 64MB 3.5"
- ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Intel Z170 So.1151
- 16GB G.Skill Value 4 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15
- ASUS Grafikkarte STRIX GTX1070 8G-GAMING


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2017)

Das sieht ganz gut aus, wobei der Kühler meiner Meinung nach was arg überdimensioniert ist. Da reicht ein normaler Macho völlig aus. Und ich würde stattdessen beim RAM ein paar Euro drauflegen und DDR4-2800 oder 3000 oder 3200 nehmen. zB 3000er 8634936 - 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz  und 3200er 65960 - 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz

Und beim Netzteil würde ICH eher ein pure Power und dann auch modular nehmen, ist besser beim Kabel unterbringen, da du auch unnötige Kabel ganz weglassen kannst 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+

Das Gehäuse ist halt echt schon ziemlich teuer, aber wenn es Dir gefällt...  

und beim Board könnte man auch ein neues mit Z270-Chipsatz nehmen, die bringen wohl ein wenig mehr Leistung auch mit den i7-6000ern und nicht nur mit den neuen Kaby Lakes. Allerdings sind die grad erst neu, da fehlt es noch ein wenig an Auswahl und Erfahrungswerten. Falls es nicht zu teuer wird, kannst du ohnehin auch den neueren i7-7700K nehmen


----------



## Veritas1905 (8. Januar 2017)

Welches Gehäuse würdest du mir stattdessen empfehlen? 
Und ja, von gefallen kann da glaub ich kaum die Rede sein, da ich es nur genommen habe, weil man es mir empfohlen hat und ich es nicht besser wusste.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2017)

Veritas1905 schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse würdest du mir stattdessen empfehlen?
> Und ja, von gefallen kann da glaub ich kaum die Rede sein, da ich es nur genommen habe, weil man es mir empfohlen hat und ich es nicht besser wusste.


 hast du denn einen bestimmten Geschmack? Oder Farbwunsch?


----------



## Veritas1905 (8. Januar 2017)

Ich würde mal sagen, er sollte so in Richtung schlicht und einfach gehen und wenn möglich schwarz sein.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2017)

Du könntest das hier nehmen Corsair Carbide Series 270R Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder auch das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sagnafain (9. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Corsair Carbide Series 270R Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ist im dem Fall eher ungeeignet, da er ein DVD-Brenner haben will. Dieses Gehäuse hat keine Vorrichtung mehr dafür.

LG Sagnafain


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2017)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Ist im dem Fall eher ungeeignet, da er ein DVD-Brenner haben will. Dieses Gehäuse hat keine Vorrichtung mehr dafür.
> 
> LG Sagnafain


 Das hat 2x 5,25 extern, steht jedenfalls in den Produktedaten im Link drin. Wenn das falsch ist, dann geht das halt nicht, außer man nimmt ein externes DVD-Laufwerk. Sofern man eh nur selten mal was brennt, braucht man heutzutage an sich eh kein Laufwerk mehr.


----------



## Sagnafain (9. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hat 2x 5,25 extern, steht jedenfalls in den Produktedaten im Link drin.



Stimmt steht drin. Wundert mich aber, da ich dieses Gehäuse kenne und weis das da kein Laufwerkplatz vorhanden ist.
und ja braucht man nicht, ich wollte jetzt aber nicht Veritas1905 sein Plan durcheinander bringen .
An sich kann er jedes nehmen, sofern ATX und die benötigten Anschlüsse vorhanden sind.

Weis nicht ob man da überhaupt eine Empfehlung geben kann.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2017)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Stimmt steht drin. Wundert mich aber, da ich dieses Gehäuse kenne und weis das da kein Laufwerkplatz vorhanden ist.
> und ja braucht man nicht, ich wollte jetzt aber nicht Veritas1905 sein Plan durcheinander bringen .
> An sich kann er jedes nehmen, sofern ATX und die benötigten Anschlüsse vorhanden sind.


 die Auswahl an Gehäusen, die 

- extern für DVD
- intern für SSD
- 2x USB3.0 (sollte man heutzutage haben)
- genug Platz für die überdurchschnittlich lange Asus-Grafikkarte
- genug Breite für den fetten Macho X2

haben ist halt nicht soooo groß, wenn man eher um die 60-70€ sucht anstatt wie das Define R5 über 100€, zudem noch eher "schlicht" beim Design.


Das hier würde noch gehen Corsair Carbide Series 200R Midi Tower ohne  also (vermutlich) der Vorgänger vom 270R
oder BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
oder eben das Deep Silence


----------



## Veritas1905 (21. Januar 2017)

So, hab mir jetzt mal deine Vorschläge zu herzen genommen und es sieht wie folgt aus:

- Intel Core i7 6700k 4x 4.00 Ghz So. 1511
- Asus DVD DRW-24D5MT SATA Black Silent
- Bitfenix Shinobi schwarz 
[FONT=Lato, sans-serif, Arial]- Thermalright MAcho X2[/FONT]
- 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+ Silver 
- 2000GB WD Blue WD20EZRZ 64.MB 3.5 
[FONT=Lato, sans-serif, Arial]- [/FONT]ASRock Z270M Pro4 Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel 
- 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM [FONT=Lato, sans-serif, Arial]
[/FONT]- ASUS Grafikkarte STRIX GTX1070 8G-GAMING 


Wie siehts jetzt aus? Kannst du mir grünes Licht geben?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2017)

Ja, da spricht an sich nix gegen. Höchstens vlt. sogar nen i7-7700 nehmen, der kostet halt 30€ mehr, aber ist auch 5-10% schneller


----------



## Veritas1905 (24. Januar 2017)

Gut, danke!

Noch ein paar Fragen.
Jetzt wegen dem Macho X2, du meintest doch ich sollte zu einem herkömmlicheren Macho zugreifen. Hast damit etwas wie einen Macho 90 oder 120 gemeint?
Und ein Freund von mir meinte, dass 500W möglicherweise zu wenig wären, könnte das sein oder reicht es locker?


----------



## Sagnafain (25. Januar 2017)

Veritas1905 schrieb:


> Und ein Freund von mir meinte, dass 500W möglicherweise zu wenig wären, könnte das sein oder reicht es locker?



Selbst wenn du übertaktest ist noch genug Luft nach oben 

zur Not überzeuge dich selbst 

bequiet-Netzteilkalkulator


----------



## Hypertrax99 (25. Januar 2017)

Ich frage mich, ob ein CPU Kühler überhaupt 2 Lüfter braucht. In der Regel, ist da ja eh so eingebaut, dass der Lüfter nach hinten raus bläst. Ich persönlich finde lediglich 2 Lüfter sinnlos, aber nicht die Größe vom Kühlkörper. Mir ging mal der CPU-Lüfter kaputt und ich habe es nicht gemerkt! Irgendwann fiel mir halt auf, dass der CPU wärmer als sonst ist und hab nachgeschaut und es erst dann gemerkt. Ausserdem hat dein Tower eh hinterm CPU noch ein Gehäuselüfter, demnach brauchst du eigentlich auch nur ein Lüfter am CPU.Kühler. Wenn du auf Leise PCs stehst, solltest du eher solche nehmen, die größere Lüfter haben, weil die in der Regel mit geringerer Drehzahlen laufen. Aber nur eine persönliche Meinung und meine Erfahrung ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2017)

Veritas1905 schrieb:


> Gut, danke!
> 
> Noch ein paar Fragen.
> Jetzt wegen dem Macho X2, du meintest doch ich sollte zu einem herkömmlicheren Macho zugreifen. Hast damit etwas wie einen Macho 90 oder 120 gemeint?


 der 120er oder auch den HR-02



> Und ein Freund von mir meinte, dass 500W möglicherweise zu wenig wären, könnte das sein oder reicht es locker?


 da reichen sogar 400W, wenn du ein ordentliches Markennetzteil nimmt. Denn die be quiet-Netzteile der etwas "besseren" Serien 8, 9 und 10 sind sehr effizient, und be quiet "untertreibt" da sogar mit der Leistung. Der Nennwert sagt eher das, was die als Dauerlast "empfehlen". In Wahrheit kann selbst das 400W-be quiet Pure Power 9 bei Bedarf 500W liefern, und vor allem kann es bei den für Gamer-PCs wichtigen 12V-Leitung oft mehr Strom liefern als ein billiges No-Name-Modell mit angeblich 600W. Vor allem liefern die guten be quiet auch den 12V-Strom auf mind 2 getrennten "Lanes", und billigere nur auf einer, was im Einzelfall für Probleme sorgen kann, wenn kurzzeitig viel Strom abgerufen wird und DANN die Grenze des Netzteils erreicht wird. Das Problem haben die genannten be quiets dann nicht

 Denn gerade bei billigen Netzteilen wird mit Werten geworben wird, die so ein Netzteil an sich nie stabil schafft, oder aber die Nennleistung stimmt zwar, aber im 12V-Bereich liefert es nur wenig Saft und ist einem durchschnittlichen 450W-Netzteil komplett unterlegen. Und weil das so ist und es so viele Netzteile gibt, haben die Grafikkartenhersteller irgendwann angefangen, viel zu hohe Watt-Werte zu nennen, damit auch unerfahrene Nutzer mit einem Billig-Netzteil definitiv "genug Watt" haben. Daher hat es sich seit zig Jahren fälschlicherweise bei vielen etabliert zu denken, dass ein starker PC mindestens 600 Watt "braucht" - in Wahrheit reichen aber bei einem soliden Markennetzteil 400W schon aus, mit ner alten AMD-Stromfresser-CPU oder einer der alten sehr stromfressenden AMD-Grafikkarten vlt eher je 50-75W mehr. Und wenn man "no Name" für 40€ holt, "müssen" es halt dann doch 600W Nennwert sein.

 So ein PC wie Dein geplanter braucht bei absoluter Volllast vielleicht 300W, und da kommt es selbst mit einem 400W-Netzteil nicht vor, dass eine der Leitungen vielleicht überfordert ist, WENN man eben ein ordentliches Markennetzteil nimmt. Das ist eben auch einer der Gründe, warum ein gutes be quiet mit 500W eher 50-90€ kostet und andere Netzteile in der Art wie "X-StreamPow3er S1lent-Mazter" für angebliche 600W nur 30€ kosten...


----------



## Veritas1905 (27. Januar 2017)

OK, danke an alle für die schnellen Antworten, vor allem gebührt Dank Herbboy.


----------



## Veritas1905 (2. März 2017)

Moin!
Muss dich leider wieder mal stören 
Ich hab mir jetzt die meisten Komponenten, ohne grosse Schwierigkeiten, bestellt.
Doch jetzt hat mir wieder der gleiche Freund von vorher, mit wieder mal Sorgen bereitet. 
Er meinte das mein CPU-Kühler (Macho 120) nur sehr schwer in das Bitfenix Shinobi (Hab eben die Case bestellt) passen würde und die GPU (Asus Strix gtx 1070) mit einer Länge von 29.8 cm kaum hinein passen würde, da die Case "nur" mit GPU's, mit einer max. von Länge 32cm, kompatibel ist.
War das Bitfenix Shinobi  bei solchen Komponenten daher die falsche Wahl?


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2017)

ins Shobobi passen Kühler bis 165mm Höhe, und der Macho 120 hat nur eine Höhe von 150mm. Passt also. Du kannst nur ggf. keinen seitlichen Lüfter auf der Höhe einbauen, wo der Kühler sitzt, falls das bei dem Seitenteil von Shinobi vielleicht vorgesehen ist. So ein Seitenlüfter macht aber eh zu 99% keinen Sinn  

   und 32cm: da sind ja dann immer noch 2cm Platz. Warum sollte das nicht passen? Es kann allerhöchstens sein, dass du mit den Steckern einer Festplatte Probleme bekommst, FALLS du die genau auf Höhe der Grafikkarte einbaust. Die Stromstecker einer Grafikkarte gehen ja eh zur Seite weg, also dahin, von wo aus du bei offenem PC reinschaust, die können also auch nicht anecken. Du selbst für den Fall, dass ne Festplatte in Probleme kommt, aber ja mehrere Ausweichplätze hast und es zudem gibt es auch L-förmige Kabel gibt, die nach unten oder oben weggehen, gibt es da echt kein Problem. Zudem sind es "sogar" 32,5cm Platz und nicht nur 32cm  

Es kann aber sein, dass es ein bisschen "fummelig" wird, die Karte bei der Erstinstallation in den Slot zu bekommen, da du die mit ein BISSCHEN Anwinkeln leichter reinbekommst. Aber das wird auch ohne Anwinkeln gehen, da musst du halt schauen, ob die Slotblech-Nase der Karte richtig in der Ritze an der Gehäuserückseite drinsteckt, und du kannst die Karte auch "nach unten" anwinkeln, um die leichter einzubauen, also quasi der Länge nach parallel zum Slot nach unten kippen, dann in den Slot einführen und gleichzeitig auf die Slotblechnase achten, die Karte dann immer weiter aufrichten und richtig reinstecken.


----------

